# X Factor Premiere



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

Whaddya think? Lots to like and maybe not like. Best I can make out, they fired Cheryl Cole after 4 days for 2 reasons: nobody could tell what she was saying and she had no chemistry with Paula. But then, who does???

That out of the way, nice to have 2 adults in the room now. But to say Nicole is a zero would be to give her extra points. She's a lox. A satire of a diva in love with her mirror: "It's my birthday, wheee, me, I, MY birthday!!! Look at me!". Gack. Another fading popstar who thinks she's on Hollywood Squares. 

Paula, you either love or hate. 'Nuf said.

But terrific to have two actual record execs/producers who actually know what they're talking about providing sanity and coherence to the judging.

Pleased to get rid of a capella. The age extension works great. Who's that weird announcer guy who stands around staring at the screens? Creepy.

Some terrific talents. And I like they're going to boot camp. They have lots of rock boot camps all over the country, and it'll be fun to see singers being coached and challenged on their weaknesses by pros.

All in all, a pretty good start and seems cooler than AI. No "dawgs" is a plus.


----------



## Mavrick (Feb 1, 2006)

Maruuk said:


> All in all, a pretty good start and seems cooler than AI. No "dawgs" is a plus.


I agree and no Ryan Seacrest talking for 75% of the show is also a plus.


----------



## webby_s (Jan 11, 2008)

The beginning of the second hour was beyond tasteless, my wife and I were stunned they even put that in there. That left a bad taste in my mouth. Yes having them sing to music was better, but still these singing competition shows are getting real old real fast.


----------



## webby_s (Jan 11, 2008)

Well not a lot of talk going on here. And must not be as popular as they'ed hoped:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...gs-Launch-gets-12m-viewers-American-Idol.html


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

Watching this made me realize how bad AI with Simon and Paula had become and how much better AI is without them.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

Paula is just fluff. Zero content. I was actually surprised how much I liked LA Reid over Simon. Simon came off manipulative and arbitrary, trying to start a fake fight with LA just for entertainment value. Reid would have none of it, and Simon was clearly upset he wouldn't take the bait. Good for Reid.

The naked guy obviously could have been whisked off the stage by security in seconds, but they let it drag out for 3 minutes. Which suggested it was a setup for shock value. Paula's reaction was, let's just say...non-credible. From what we know about her social life, she's seen plenty of naked jerks.

Let's see how it goes tonight...


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

A few standout performances tonight. I get the feeling the finals in this comp are going to produce somebody worthy of a 5 mil deal. And here we see the difference with AI: last two years have been seriously mediocre talent-wise mixed with random voting. I can't even remember who won last year: generic chick singer #17 or whatever.

Can't see that happening on X Factor.


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

Ha you really haven't watched AI. A girl hasn't won since season 6.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

Dead wrong. Watched every ep of every season. That's just a testament to the insipid nature of the show, and the insufferable generic nature of the cookie-cutter performers. If you can remember those kind of details, then you bought into it. Good luck with that.

Since the Daughtry and Adam Lambert seasons, talented and distinctive guys who should have won but didn't, it's basically been Glee with bad outfits. One endless and mindless Ford Fiesta commercial.

As flawed as X Factor is as a show, the 3-4 standouts that have appeared just in the first two shows would have blown away anybody on AI for the last two seasons. Because they were distinctive and memorable. Not a bunch of slick and soulless Vegas lounge drudges performing "Don't Stop Believing" in 3-part harmony with dance steps.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Only saw the first episode. The fawning over Stacy Francis (the 40+ year old mom) was absurd, IMHO. She was so out of tune, I lost all credibility for the judges. Looks to me like the show will have a pre-determined winner based on the best sob story.

And that whole bit about Simon and L.A. Reid arguing looks as phony to me as TV wrestling.

A couple of the performers were actually good, and that's the only reason I'll watch, but with my finger on the FF button to ignore the rest of the nonsense. Paula puking? Really?????


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

All good points. The second show picked it up a bit, no Paula hurling. And better performers. I love LA Reid's line last night...

He turns to bobblehead Nicole after a particularly bad performance on stage and says, "Well, you love everyone, why don't you handle this one?"

Nice chemistry between those two. LA does not suffer fools gladly.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

This girl was phenomenal.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

18, what astonishing poise! "I'll let you decide that."

Plus she has a very unique and cool voice, and amazing dynamics and control. And that sweet smile. Perfect embodiment of "capturing the hearts of the audience". Tough to beat.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Maruuk said:


> 18, what astonishing poise! "I'll let you decide that."
> 
> Plus she has a very unique and cool voice, and amazing dynamics and control. And that sweet smile. Perfect embodiment of "capturing the hearts of the audience". Tough to beat.


So humble, too. That's a plus.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

If ever anybody needs proof that the love and support of family can make a difference to a kid, she's it. I wish I had a family like that when I was 18!


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

I found this online. It's the guy who was a recovering addict that performed the 1st night at the end. It's the song he performed but from the studio. He's different and I like him.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> This girl was phenomenal.


In the 5-6 years I've been watching these shows, I've never heard a better audition. I'm surprised they didn't write her the $5,000,000 check on the spot! She's that good, IMHO.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Steve said:


> In the 5-6 years I've been watching these shows, I've never heard a better audition. I'm surprised they didn't write her the $5,000,000 check on the spot! She's that good, IMHO.


I think LA Reid was ready to sign her right then. :lol:


----------



## kcaudiofx (Dec 27, 2009)

sigma1914 said:


> I found this online. It's the guy who was a recovering addict that performed the 1st night at the end. It's the song he performed but from the studio. He's different and I like him.


I REALLY hope this guy goes somewhere! I have never been in his shoes (with the drug problem and all) but legal issues, and its awesome seeing someone like this going to make something of himself to prove to the world that people make mistakes and can turn it around..


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

He's a local boy to me being in Santa Cruz. Blue-eyed soul. I'm hoping he'll go far in the competition, and in life. But kicking, man, that's broken the strongest men. Takes them to the edge of madness. Maybe success can save him.

LA said something very heavy and obviously from long experience: "When I call you, and I will, YOU answer the phone. Not your sister, your mama, or your girlfriend. You understand me?"

What he means is junkies always have somebody to cover for them when they're "nice". LA knows all the games. You can't mess with LA, baby.


----------



## gilviv (Sep 18, 2007)

kcaudiofx said:


> I REALLY hope this guy goes somewhere! I have never been in his shoes (with the drug problem and all) but legal issues, and its awesome seeing someone like this going to make something of himself to prove to the world that people make mistakes and can turn it around..


This guy's talent hopefully is his ticket OUT of HELL!!!! and L.A. Reed's comments to him appear as a genuine "Help Me, Help You" situation. I wish him all the best.


----------



## gilviv (Sep 18, 2007)

Maruuk said:


> Paula is just fluff. Zero content. I was actually surprised how much I liked LA Reid over Simon. Simon came off manipulative and arbitrary, trying to start a fake fight with LA just for entertainment value. Reid would have none of it, and Simon was clearly upset he wouldn't take the bait. Good for Reid.
> 
> The naked guy obviously could have been whisked off the stage by security in seconds, but they let it drag out for 3 minutes. Which suggested it was a setup for shock value. Paula's reaction was, let's just say...non-credible. From what we know about her social life, she's seen plenty of naked jerks.
> 
> Let's see how it goes tonight...


We had tickets to the Miami auditions but did not make it, at the last minute we were informed of an age limit of 12 and up to attend-my kids are 11 and 9- so we gave our tickets away. And although the naked guy incident was not in Miami, I can't understand why the producers allowed the/his public indecency to go on for as long as it did in an auditorium full of young people JUST 12 years or older. I wonder if "naked guy" was even charged (LEWD & LASCIVIOUS) in the presence of minors.:nono2::eek2:


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

Well there you go, an obvious plant designed for shock ratings. I think it kind of backfired though since in every other case on AI, they had security drag the nut off immediately. Thus it was a transparent inside-job hoax.

Note how not one of the judges said "Where the %^&$ was security!?" That proves the fix was in. And Paula is such a terrible actor. "Cough cough..." Nobody does that.


----------



## gilviv (Sep 18, 2007)

Maruuk said:


> Well there you go, an obvious plant designed for shock ratings. I think it kind of backfired though since in every other case on AI, they had security drag the nut off immediately. Thus it was a transparent inside-job hoax.
> 
> Note how not one of the judges said "Where the %^&$ was security!?" That proves the fix was in. And Paula is such a terrible actor. "Cough cough..." Nobody does that.


So was it CBS that was raked over the coals for the Janet Jackson/Superbowl wardrobe malfunction? I haven't heard anyone slamming FOX with a fine or anything else for that matter, just a thought. Granted, Janet's boob was not CENSORED in time due to the game being live, X-Factor is taped and although we at home saw a big X style censor bar, the LIVE audience(minors included) saw the whole package:eek2: Not right,.......not right.:nono2: They even taped people leaving, in addition to Paula choking/coughing/I don't know what???? You are right *Maruuk* so planned, so planted!!! But to what end?


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

gilviv said:


> So was it CBS that was raked over the coals for the Janet Jackson/Superbowl wardrobe malfunction? I haven't heard anyone slamming FOX with a fine or anything else for that matter, just a thought. Granted, Janet's boob was not CENSORED in time due to the game being live, X-Factor is taped and although we at home saw a big X style censor bar, the LIVE audience(minors included) saw the whole package:eek2: Not right,.......not right.:nono2: They even taped people leaving, in addition to Paula choking/coughing/I don't know what???? You are right *Maruuk* so planned, so planted!!! But to what end?


I found an article about the incident. http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-group-xxx-performance.html?ito=feeds-newsxml



> The X Factor USA has outraged a parents group after screening footage of a contestant dropping his trousers during an audition.
> 
> The Parents Television Council intents to file a formal indecency complaint with the Federal Communications Commission over a performance on Wednesday's launch on Fox.


FWIW, the guy claimed he wasn't fully exposed.


> Today Godley insisted he not naked and was wearing a G-string.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

They do anything for ratings. There is no morality or ethics in Hollywood, it's all about the Benjamins.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Well, I now declare that I officially HATE this show. The "host" is a nimrod, the acts are no better than Idol (probably worse), and it has none of the fun of The Voice.

Ughh! Horrible!


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

No better than Idol? Melanie Amaro, Drew, and Josh are all better than about every Idol contestant ever except maybe Carrie Underwood & Kelly Clarkson.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

The chick that Simon booted and then brought back is the only one IMO that can sing. Well, the guy that looks like the Abominable Snoman is pretty good too.

Not a fan of the others.

I'll tell you what though, just about any singer on The Sing Off would win Idol and the X Factor. If you like listening to good voices, that's the show. And Ben Folds is either a lunatic or a genuis.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

It shouldn't bug me, but that "host" gives me the creeps. Just seems nasty (and not in a good way).


----------



## VDP07 (Feb 22, 2006)

The Lip-syncing during the group performances is laughable. The backing tracks during the 2 elimination performances was overwhelmiing. Maybe it's because I've avoided a majority of the mentors post performance comments but I've yet to hear any criticism whatsoever of contestants off-key singing or awkward stumbling around the stage. The only mentor criticism I've heard so far has been directed at each other, ie: song choice, wardrobe, stage set-up. 
There are several very talented performers on his show but since the very beginning, it's obvious that Simon and the other mentors have been doing everything they can to make sure that each and every one of the contestants are seen in the best possible light. It just come's off as a little manipulative when, in an effort to influence viewers, obvious performance flaws are not addressed by the mentors. I know that judges on these types of shows have allways tried to influence viewers, but this show has taken it to a new level.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I completely agree about the lack of comments on the pitch. That is a very basic skill and if you don't have that, there's no sense in continuing.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

It's all melting down now--they just got caught lip-synching and faking most of the backup singing and Simon is now in damage control mode JUSTIFYING it! Pathetic.

The kids were way better than the slick Motown hacks, but the idiot judges went with the hacks.

That host guy is clearly from Skynet.

This thing is a train wreck, but there is no question some of the talent destroys that Glee crap that was on AI last year.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

Maruuk said:


> It's all melting down now--they just got caught lip-synching and faking most of the backup singing and Simon is now in damage control mode JUSTIFYING it! Pathetic.
> 
> The kids were way better than the slick Motown hacks, but the idiot judges went with the hacks.
> 
> ...


I thought they made the right decision. Intensity should of never made it this far. I love the show and am extremely happy with the level of talent on the show. It will be interesting to see the order they leave the show.


----------



## gepopes (Nov 2, 2011)

I have the same show in Romania... and it's one of the most superficial shows I've seen.. I agree The voice is better. We have that too


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

How can you stand Aguilera? Good god, what a bulbous bleach-blonde bobblehead--with terminal melissma to boot. The Voice gives me a headache with all the manufactured hysteria and hyping going on constantly.

Regarding Intensity vs. Stereo Hoggz, the SH are just another bland, slick, soulless retro Motown lip-synch machine. Utterly without individual style or distinction. And as Simon correctly stated, in that last performance, the kids blew the pros away.

I would have flushed Stacy (who just got exposed as a fraud--she's a pro from way back) or that horrible little fat girl who sings like she's doing "Annie" all the time. Or that incredibly untalented Marcus Canty. Can't sing in tune, has zero charisma, and an overall weak voice. Why is he still around?


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

So wait a second, they're lip syncing now?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Yeah, pretty embarrassing. I think it's only in the group numbers.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Wait, this is news? American Idol has been doing this for years .. why wouldn't they do it on X-factor?


----------



## texasmoose (May 25, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Yeah, pretty embarrassing. I think it's only in the group numbers.


They did it as well @ some of the performances @ the judges' houses. I'm a musician and i could tell the sound was recorded in a studio, not from the various outdoor locations.


----------



## texasmoose (May 25, 2007)

Maruuk said:


> that horrible little fat girl who sings like she's doing "Annie" all the time.


not all of the songs have been like that. and she was probably forced to do those bogus songs from the 'live' shows. she actually did very well on the cover tune she sang @ simon's estate in france.

IMO, Melanie Amaro is the front runner..........
However, I'm pulling for Josh Krajcik to take it all.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Season 2 shaken (not stirred)...

http://news.yahoo.com/x-factor-shakeup-admission-failure-enter-mariah-175754581.html


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Henry said:


> Season 2 shaken (not stirred)...
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/x-factor-shakeup-admission-failure-enter-mariah-175754581.html


I won't miss Steve or Nicole, but (and yes, I'm serious) I'll miss Paula ...

Shame they didn't fire L.A. Reid (yet anyway).

~Alan


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Alan Gordon said:


> I won't miss Steve or Nicole, but (and yes, I'm serious) I'll miss Paula ...
> 
> Shame they didn't fire L.A. Reid (yet anyway).
> 
> ~Alan


I'll miss _Nicole_. Now if we only could get rid of _Simon_...


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Alan Gordon said:


> I won't miss Steve or Nicole, but (and yes, I'm serious) I'll miss Paula ...
> 
> Shame they didn't fire L.A. Reid (yet anyway).
> 
> ~Alan


Why don't you like Reid? He's one of the most qualified judges on any show. He knows music and talent, especially more than Paula. His resume' is seriously top notch.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

I'd already dumped X-Factor by the time that happened. I found it to be a joke of a show because the Judges seemed more content with getting back at each other rather than actually listening to the talent.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Henry said:


> I'll miss _Nicole_. Now if we only could get rid of _Simon_...


Nicole was pretty to look at, and she had a few funny lines in the show, but I didn't think she added anything, and most people I know gave up on her most of the way when she chose Marcus Canty over Drew, and totally gave up on her when she chose not to do her job which resulted in Rachel Crow going home.

I don't always agree with Simon, and I disagreed with him some last year, but he's the last person I'd want to lose...

~Alan


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

sigma1914 said:


> Why don't you like Reid? He's one of the most qualified judges on any show. He knows music and talent, especially more than Paula. His resume' is seriously top notch.


I respect his resume... but I (and others I know) felt he, even more so than Simon, was focusing more on insulting the other judges' contestants more than he was on helping his own contestants be the best they could be.

I did not care for the fact that he fawned all over Marcus Canty, who seemed to be a stand-up guy, but not as talented as he and the two female judges made him out to be.

I did not care for the fact that Phillip Lomax, a contestant I thought highly of didn't stand much of a chance of making the top 12 after L.A. gave him a song out of his comfort zone with a way too over the top stage production.

I felt he was way too hard on some contestants, Drew in particular.

I felt that someone in his position should be aware of what's out there, but there were multiple songs he was unaware of that were very popular.

Everyone I know had many of the same issues with him.

"'_L.A. told me,
"You'll be a pop star.
All you have to change
Is everything you are._'"

~Alan


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Doug Brott said:


> I'd already dumped X-Factor by the time that happened. I found it to be a joke of a show because the Judges seemed more content with getting back at each other rather than actually listening to the talent.


Which is exactly why they should get rid of Reid. He seemed more concerned with that none of Simon's contestants won than with anything else.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> Which is exactly why they should get rid of Reid. He seemed more concerned with that none of Simon's contestants won than with anything else.


The winner was one of Simon's, though.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Alan Gordon said:


> Nicole was pretty to look at, and she had a few funny lines in the show, but I didn't think she added anything, and most people I know gave up on her most of the way when she chose Marcus Canty over Drew, and totally gave up on her when she chose not to do her job which resulted in Rachel Crow going home.
> 
> I don't always agree with Simon, and I disagreed with him some last year, but he's the last person I'd want to lose...
> 
> ~Alan


I agree ... _Nicole_ is great eye candy.

To tell you the truth, when the judges started their phony war against each other, I stopped enjoying the show and became a critic.

What with _Jones'_ bland hosting and screechy voice-overs, the garish overlit stage, the hype, and the phony infighting between the judges, I just couldn't wait for the end of the season.

Most of it was/is _Simon's_ fault. He is the show's creator. Something has got to be wrong when the judges' phony banter takes center stage to the detriment of the talent. But, I guess all of the judges were acting out _Simon's_ request ... after all he pays them to do it.

I had to watch season 1 because my wife wanted a sounding board while watching. In season 2, we have agreed that after the first episode we are free to watch something else.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

sigma1914 said:


> The winner was one of Simon's, though.


Yep, despite Reids best efforts. I don't think it had much to do with Simon, it's the luck of the draw, but he could have easily had 3 of the final 4 just based on talent.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Henry said:


> To tell you the truth, when the judges started their phony war against each other, I stopped enjoying the show and became a critic.


Oh, I completely agree.

I think the idea of the judges mentoring is GREAT, but to make it a competition (other than perhaps some friendly ribbing) was not a good idea, because I think some people got a pass when they shouldn't have, and others got criticized when they shouldn't have.

Mariah Carey has been rumored to take Nicole's place. I may be a fan of her early work, but I'm not hopeful for her to improve the show if it pans out. I personally enjoyed Cheryl Cole during her brief appearances, but I don't see her coming back...

We'll see who else he gets...

The spectacle needs to be taken down quite a bit. Some of the contestants' best performances were during the times when the contestants let their vocals speak for themselves. The music frequently drowned out the contestants voices too... something AI is frequently guilty of as well. I'd like to see both shows do something about that...

~Alan


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Alan Gordon said:


> Oh, I completely agree.
> 
> I think the idea of the judges mentoring is GREAT, but to make it a competition (other than perhaps some friendly ribbing) was not a good idea, because I think some people got a pass when they shouldn't have, and others got criticized when they shouldn't have.
> 
> ...


Hmmmmm, he dumps _Paula_ and brings on _Mariah._ Are you reading this stuff, _Nick_?!?

If there was a crime commited, it was the times that the voters were mislead by the faux-flattery of the judges. I especially think that _Marcus_ survived as long as he did because of _LA's _fawning over his erstwhile lackluster performances. He should have never made the finals.

IMHO_, Amaro_ wasn't the sweet unassuming girl some people are making her out to be. I wonder how many times she forgot to speak with the accent she so tearilly announced to us as her natural one?

But one thing is undeniable, she could sing!

_Krajcik _at least got his name out there. I think he'll be the real winner over the long run.

_Rene_? Ask me in a year.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Henry said:


> If there was a crime commited, it was the times that the voters were mislead by the faux-flattery of the judges. I especially think that _Marcus_ survived as long as he did because of _LA's _fawning over his erstwhile lackluster performances. He should have never made the finals.


I think L.A. had a man-crush on him. Rumor has it that Marcus is getting a record deal alongside Melanie at Epic (with L.A.). 



Henry said:


> IMHO_, Amaro_ wasn't the sweet unassuming girl some people are making her out to be. I wonder how many times she forgot to speak with the accent she so tearilly announced to us as her natural one?
> 
> But one thing is undeniable, she could sing!
> 
> ...


If I was in the record business, I could have success with Melanie, Josh, Drew, and Lakoda Rayne... possibly with Rachel Crow, Chris Rene, and InTENsity. I would have liked to have seen more of them to be sure, but I suspect I could have done something with Phillip Lomax, the Brewer Boys, Jazzlyn Little, and Kaitlyn Coch as well... it's been a while so excuse me if I misspelled some of the names at the last.

~Alan


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Oh yeah... just in case any of you ASTROnauts are out there, Astro will be appearing on next week's "Person of Interest."

~Alan


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Alan Gordon said:


> Oh yeah... just in case any of you ASTROnauts are out there, Astro will be appearing on next week's "Person of Interest."
> 
> ~Alan


Good God.

Actually debating not watching a show that I like.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

spartanstew said:


> Good God.
> 
> Actually debating not watching a show that I like.


!rolling !rolling !rolling !rolling !rolling !rolling !rolling !rolling

My uncle doesn't have a DVR, and they won't be home when it's on, and they'd probably watch "The Finder" anyway, so it's not like he had to worry about it, but I gave him the head's up the other night as well. :lol:

~Alan


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Alan Gordon said:


> I think L.A. had a man-crush on him. Rumor has it that Marcus is getting a record deal alongside Melanie at Epic (with L.A.).
> 
> - - -
> 
> ...


Yeah, I heard the same rumor re: Marcus. Epic must be a glutton for punishment. 

I can see all of the contestants, and some of the would-be's, getting a break into the music business... even _Marcus_.

You say Astro will appear in PoI? Wasn't that show cancelled? If not, it will be.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Henry said:


> You say Astro will appear in PoI? Wasn't that show cancelled? If not, it will be.


Nope... PoI is still going, and expected to be renewed for next season.

~Alan


----------

